# Bug Report - XP Pro SP3 + Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 512MB AGP + GPU-Z 0.3.1



## Azkeyz (Feb 18, 2009)

XP Pro SP3 + Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 512MB AGP + Catalyst 9.1 + GPU-Z 0.3.1

On launch of any version of GPU-Z - I get Crash/Lockup to spite all efforts, not sure why.

Possible reasons
1. GPU-Z may be unaware of Catalyst 9.1 
2. GPU-Z may be unaware of the The Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 AGP model  

Any help appreciated 

GPU-Z worked flawlessly for my BFG nVidia 6800 ultra oc


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2009)

you using any antivirus or other things that could interfere?


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 18, 2009)

Negative , no antivirus software or anything like that is loaded.

And I am not over clocking in any manor. ( unless you count my AGP Voltage settings )

Also should mention I'm using Accelero TwinTurbo 4x 30fin dual 80MM fan 2100rpm HeatPipes on the video. 

//
1.8v AGP voltage setting stable as a rock !
Ok not that stable after Quake 3 Arena via_arena.pk3 for 15min then jumping to google earth 5.0
so back down to 1.6v for more testing on that.
( Retested , More stable at 1.6v )
People looking all over the the net for that information so I thought I would show it.
//

My AGP voltage settings seem to make no difference what so ever in relation to my GPU-Z problem.

I fully suspect GPU-Z 0.3.1 is simply just not aware of my video card model or not aware of Catalyst 9.1

With all due respect ...

All I've ever seen posted about my problem indicate that catalyst 8.xx was the last driver version working with GPU-Z and my video card model. 

I've not tested 8.xx version and doubt that would be a very good thing to do ...

I'm 80% certan this will all quickly be solved by the programmer.


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 20, 2009)

More information from sources who do not wish to be named stated they felt .NET and silverlight could be to blame on this , no real confirmation ... 

I did note in my updates log that .NET 3.5 SP1 for my Vista32 did fail to install many times before success.

No idea if that information is helpful.

Still experiencing the same issue.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2009)

gpuz isnt using .net or silverlight


----------



## Robz (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, I seem to be having a problem since Catalyst 9.1 on Xp Prof SP3 and Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 512MB AGP. Somehow I was able to install the official ATI signed driver and all works well except when I try to run GPU-Z 0.3.0, 0.3.1 or 0.3.2 it shows the splash screen uses high CPU and can't be shut down (needs restart to stop process) if I run GPU-Z again it works but the first instance is still running high CPU (kept under control using Process Lasso) in background, I have tried stopping, deleting the service and reboot as in other posts no joy. Sometimes when I run GPU-Z my PC reboots straight after clicking .exe. I have tried clean graphics driver install (including Hotfix). This is the first time I have been able to use the Official ATI signed drivers and under subvendor it says ATI (1002) not Sapphire. Attached image screen shot showing both instances in Process Explorer and properties threads tab for both.


----------



## allen337 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure if this helps but microsoft had some problems with sp3 and people were supposed to uninstall some updates before the sp3 instillation. Heres the article.  ~~  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950717  .


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2009)

robz are you using kaspersky ?


----------



## Robz (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi allen337, not sure what you mean I'm not having any problems with sp3 have been using it since its release and went through all prerequisites before updating. Have been using GPU-Z since before SP3 and only recently stopped working. I believe it must be a driver problem, but I'm no expert. Thanks anyway. Rob


----------



## Robz (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi W1zzard, no I use Avast, Winpatrol and PcTools Firewall (without Enhanced Security Verification) After my first post I restarted to close GPU-Z Process and blue screened referred to audstub.sys, but not shaw if thats relevant all works after restart, but I wont use GPU-Z again for now unless you need more info. I recently updated VirtualBox 2.1.4 which installs various drivers. Not shaw if that helps? Thanks Rob


----------



## Robz (Feb 21, 2009)

*Update*

Hi, just clean installed Catalyst 9.2 tried GPU-Z 0.3.2 Bluescreened Driver_IRQL_Not_Less_Or_Equal. Restarted then sc delete gpu-z in Command Prompt, Rebooted tried GPU-Z again has the same behavier as my first post. I did a query was as follows:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Edit>sc query gpu-z

SERVICE_NAME: gpu-z
        TYPE               : 1  KERNEL_DRIVER
        STATE              : 3  STOP_PENDING
                                (STOPPABLE,NOT_PAUSABLE,IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
        WIN32_EXIT_CODE    : 0  (0x0)
        SERVICE_EXIT_CODE  : 0  (0x0)
        CHECKPOINT         : 0x0
        WAIT_HINT          : 0x0

C:\Documents and Settings\Edit>sc stop gpu-z
[SC] ControlService FAILED 1061:

The service cannot accept control messages at this time.

I have to reboot now to stop the driver. Hope this info helps. Rob


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 22, 2009)

Failed vista updates solved

On install of vista 32 don't do anything like loading audio or video drivers just let vista do it's thing.

You may see .NET 3.5 SP1 look like it's not doing anything for a very long time , thats normal.

As long as the mouse does not freeze everything is ok , just let it rock ...

My problem with failed updates was because It was taking so long I thought the install was stuck.

now after learning what is going on , I have no failed updates.

the updates will install a basic driver for my 3850 and sets the desktop to 800x600 ( very stable )

it's best to let that alone and don't install the catalyist drivers till last. ( for stability )

as for what the actual AGP VDDQ voltage to the 3850 should be , I still don't have a clue
but setting my Asus P4c800-e to Performance Mode ( auto ) and my AI over clocking to ( auto )
things boot up good and remain prety stable if I'm not pushing things ( I'll post more data on that once I learn more )

as for GPU-Z , I get the impression that since it's "probing" "poking" the video chip for information
thats where things go wrong , somehow it's probing the video chip in such a way that causes it to lock up.

I've used other GPU utilities without problem , they don't seem to poke things in a ruff way.
used the program called oZone Caps ... with all the little bench features for the other thread on the forum about posting scores in FUR BENCH ...

It's all very strange that I had no problems with GPU-Z working on my 6800 ultra oc which died a thermal death.

everything seems to indicate this is a GPU-Z code issue.


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 22, 2009)

Tested again after fresh install and updated drivers of everything except the video.

It led to a BSOD 

BCCode:	1000008e
  BCP1:	C0000005
  BCP2:	818E211A
  BCP3:	9999DAC4
  BCP4:	00000000
  OS Version:	6_0_6000
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

which is a lie because I have SP1 installed ...

Anyway same problem 

this time the crazy scan lines then a BSOD

I'm begining to feel that sinking feeling that the author of GPU-z doesn't give a hoot about ATI
video chips ( could be just my imagination but very suspicious since the screen shot on the download page shows only Nvidia ) 

I think I've made it clear that I have been scammed prety hard by nVidia but was loyal for years. ( serious thermal issues with stock cooler ) at $500.00 a pop :shadedshu

what good is a life time warrenty if they are going to send you the same product with the same problem ... and when your product fails the world has already moved on to something new. 

thats the kind of crap I've become accustom to in the industry. ( the not so wealthy guy gettin crapped on ) 

which is why I'm soooo very happy with Sapphire company right now for the 3850 AGP
they should get more than a passing pat on the back for that one. 

so lets get this GPU-Z issue resolved and stop the nonsense.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 22, 2009)

Azkeyz said:


> I'm begining to feel that sinking feeling that the author of GPU-z doesn't give a hoot about ATI
> video chips ( could be just my imagination but very suspicious since the screen shot on the download page shows only Nvidia )
> so lets get this GPU-Z issue resolved and stop the nonsense.



Ummmmmmmm look up ^^^^^ he has been here trying to help YOU  :shadedshu

Also to add, his other tool is called ATItool 
W1zzard is as impartial as they come read some of his reviews before you come to his home and spout off plox.


----------



## jagass (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe some stuffs are not compatible...


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 23, 2009)

Not so fast there driver66 , I had no idea W1zzard was the programmer for ATITools , when it installs vista says it's unsigned and unknown author , don't make judgements against me before you know whats up ... I just joined this forum a few days ago and haven't had time to read who did what , my only goal here is to give a bug report when it exists.

if none of you can handle the truth thats not my fault. ( edited - I was upset and shouldn't have said this and apologise for it but not going to try to hide what I said )

I don't tolerate that kind of punk crap from anybody , I'll leave this forum and NEVER come back or even think twice about it ...

Nobody is trying to talk smack about W1zzard , I'm just givin the bug reports as I get them
I don't give a hoot who did what, when a program doesn't work I'm going to say something instead of sit there like a bump on a log doing nothing, but I don't have to do jack squat.

In fact I'm tried of sharing my knowledge with people who don't give a hoot 

I'm leavin this forum in the dirt where I found it. ( edited - I was upset and didn't really mean this )



nothin but a bunch of clowns with their heads up their *** instead of gettin down to business. I could get really mean and say these third party programs are all a bunch of uncertified hog slop from people who half ass think things through before they code an app and always trying to plug their bogus websites at the users expense. ( edited - thats more of a slam on oZone Caps than GPU-Z )

Think your all that and a bag of chips just because you put out some code , your names say it all , smart as a whip when it comes to code but thats all no brains for anything else.
( edited - thats from past experience and should not reflect poorly on anyone here )

seems some of you need to lay off the crack pipe 

hell I have schizophrenia and I'm not this stupid.

same **** every where I go, one day I'll find a forum where people mean business.

One thing is clear, PC Magazine doesn't know their ass from a hole in the ground.
( edited - meaning I feel they spoke too soon without deeper investigation )

You want fame in the programming circle? then phuckin code your programs correctly
else wise you get nothing. thats the hard core reality of it. ( or at least state that your program doesn't work with configuration X )

at the present GPU-Z worked questionably on my nVidia card , and doesn't work at all on my 3850 , like it or not thats the reality , W1zzard says he's workin on it , but I know in the back of my mind thats total hog wash he doesn't give a hoot about my issues with it
and it's biased because on the download link it shows only nVidia being favored reguardless of the claims of it working with ATI hardware so there.
( edited - I didn't know the programmer was you W1zzard - so I couldn't know it was the programmer trying to help me )

Don't worry about me W1zzard you go ahead and fix it how you want.

I'm glad you got your fame.

and I wasn't trying to diss on you , just give a bug report like a normal human being.

I wouldn't have said anything but I don't let people talk smack about me when I'm being honest about what I see.





// Edit on sun feb 22 2009 9:40pm //

I looked back at this thread to see if I said anything seriously dissrespectful
I can see that driver66 just jumped into this thread and tried to punk me without
posting about a bug report ... feed him to alquida lol

I don't feel I should leave now if this is all just one person that stopped in 
and tried to punk me like that. ( dissrespect me )

W1zzard you have my full apollogies I got upset because this driver99 person
called me a "plox" what ever that means I don't think it's good.

and they didn't post any kind of bug report which is what this thread was about.

I will understand if you think less of me, but I do apologise for anything that looked like I was bad mouthing you ... 

I understand it's being worked on and I'm totaly satisfied with that.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 24, 2009)

Azkeyz said:


> Not so fast there driver66 , I had no idea W1zzard was the programmer for ATITools , when it installs vista says it's unsigned and unknown author , don't make judgements against me before you know whats up ... I just joined this forum a few days ago and haven't had time to read who did what , my only goal here is to give a bug report when it exists.
> 
> if none of you can handle the truth thats not my fault. ( edited - I was upset and shouldn't have said this and apologise for it but not going to try to hide what I said )
> 
> ...



If you dont like it here Leave, you don't need to be on here loosing your temper. you need to be more patient and Respectful. Remember no one asked you to join our community, And out of all members you should be showing Wizzard the most Respect he does a great job here.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2009)

> If you dont like it here Leave, you don't need to be on here loosing your temper. you need to be more patient and Respectful. Remember no one asked you to join our community, And out of all members you should be showing Wizzard the most Respect he does a great job here.


my thoughts exactly. however, look at the left of this post, find the icon that represents your favourite instant messenger, copy down my details and send me a message and i'll see what i can do to fix your gpuz issues.

i'm not biased towards any manufacturer not in my reviews and not in my software. hadnt i liked ati i would just make gpu-z without ati detection support at all. none of those big companies give me any information that goes into my apps so i have to figure out stuff by myself. i will prioritize for difficulty and maximum gain of the community. if i can fix an nvidia issue in 3 minutes and an ati issue takes me 3 weeks, which one should i handle first?


----------



## Robz (Feb 24, 2009)

*Update*

Hi all, I just received an update for PC Tools Firewall and thought i'd try GPU-Z again in case it was the firewall drivers conflicting. Now works as it should.  W1zzard is it possable that it could be that? I will do a restart and check again. Kind Regards Rob

PS: Just rebooted all as it should be. Hopefully this problem has past.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 24, 2009)

I do not know what to say , many strong spirits on the scene .. 

*Azkeyz* try the 9.2  . 

As about me, i do not use any firewall ... any antivirus ... and not a permanent  temperature monitoring software , and i watch the system my by self.

And the GPU-Z  works fine .


----------



## nafets (Feb 24, 2009)

Robz said:


> Hi all, I just received an update for PC Tools Firewall and thought i'd try GPU-Z again in case it was the firewall drivers conflicting. Now works as it should.  W1zzard is it possable that it could be that? I will do a restart and check again. Kind Regards Rob
> 
> PS: Just rebooted all as it should be. Hopefully this problem has past.



That's an interesting development.

I know that when I first run Gpu-Z on my system (without any previous GPU-Z/Techpowerup registry entries), it checks to see if there are newer versions available. There is also a "Check for updates" window and dropbox with various time values. Setting the dropbox to "Never" and with subsequent uses of GPU-Z, it runs as normal, with no "newer version check".

It's highly probable that this initial "newer version check" is causing problems on certain systems and/or (oddly) with certain video cards.

A possible fix might be to set GPU-Z not to scan for newer versions during the initial run of the program...


----------



## Robz (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi nafets, I don't think it's a connection issue, although anythings possable. I was thinking it was more @ the driver level, but I not an expert.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2009)

Robz said:


> Hi all, I just received an update for PC Tools Firewall and thought i'd try GPU-Z again in case it was the firewall drivers conflicting. Now works as it should.  W1zzard is it possable that it could be that? I will do a restart and check again. Kind Regards Rob
> 
> PS: Just rebooted all as it should be. Hopefully this problem has past.



yes that is very possible. older kaspersky versions for example get confused with the way gpuz unpacks its driver (which is a completely normal method)


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 26, 2009)

After examination of my situation again , I feel it's the result of a combination of things

Ultra x-connect 500watt rev2.0
Asus p4c800-e
3.0E 1M L2cache
Mushkin 2-2-2-6
Radeon 3850 cat9.2

This particular combination of hardware is not stable.

I've ran ever combination of settings possible without blowing up my mosfets
and it's just not stable under any circumstances.

This reveals it's self when the system is loaded for a while.

And of course shows it's self as lock-up or spontanious reboots under certan conditions.

When I look at other peoples systems on the forum they normaly report that they have a 3.2
it seems the 3.0E presscott is treated like a kind of a plague.

There is also the slight possibility my CPU is defective because I didn't get it new , it was used in another system by someone else who repeatedly let it overheat.

There is no real way for me to know whats up at this time.

So I'm going to conclude this is all over and I'm going to conclude there isn't a damn thing wrong
with CPU-Z ....

So you no longer have to be concerned about making it work on my particular system
it's all over , I've concluded that my system is flawed in some manor.

It's a little odd that CPU-Z is the only program that locks my system up , but then again everything I'm running doesn't poke the system in the same way CPU-Z does which means
it's my computer at fault.

My thinking on this is to change out the CPU , because thats the most suspicious item
everybody else has a 3.2 Ghz chip and makin me look bad.

I had no idea there could be such stupid problems with a 3.0E

So at this point I'm going to start digging into this machine with what ever I can find to check it for hardware problems.

I wish like hell I knew what CPU-Z was doing when it loads up , that way I could figure out what in the hell is goin on and where to look for problems.

anyway I'm pointing the finger at my computer not CPU-Z
so we can put that to rest right now.

I thank you for all the support on this and will continue to use CPU-Z in the future.


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 26, 2009)

Dug in to the machine with memtest86 - first pass gave errors in bank 0

Did a check by pulling modules 0 and 2 and moving modules 1 and 3 over to slots 0 and 2

ran test , no errors

cleaned modules 0 and 3 placed them back in slots 1 and 3 

ran test , no errors

No farther memory errors.

booted to XP
launched CPU-Z

the result was spontanious reboot.


At this point I'm greatful as hell that my memory isn't defective.

but also confused as to why GPU-Z still isn't working.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2009)

are you confusing CPU-Z and GPU-Z ?


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

Azkeyz   you have problems and you post them in an unorthodox way full of emotion , and always in the wrong thread .  

Start a new one .... with title   " my  eternal issues " 
We will be happy to help .


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 26, 2009)

Corrected the spelling error - easy to typo when two programs are named almost identicaly.


I started this thread, it is a Bug Report Thread.

Unless you are reporting an issue with GPU-Z I suggest you find another thread kiriakost.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

I do not know what to say , i am totally confused . 

As long both software as GPU-Z  and CPU-Z  , works on my system its not hardware related problem. 

Look elsewhere .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW! 

Cut the hostility with a knife. I honestly believe some people are really misinterpreting Azkeyz intentions here. 

The poor guy has a fault with GPU-Z, he's excessively keen to amend that issue and is more than willing to help Wizard out as much as he can. He's offering his services because he's an enthusiast, when has that been such a problem?

He's human people, just like all of us. Stop yankin' his chain and making the guy feel unwelcome. If any of the admins or even Wizard himself are really bothered by his attitude (which I can't help but feel as if that has been brought on by other members) they would have PM'd the guy and asked him to tone it down.

We're all here to share our experiences, knowledge and ultimately to help one another. 

I have the same GFX card as Azkeyz, but GPU-Z works perfectly fine for me so I'm more than willing to offer my assistance. Which brings me to the topic...

... Azkeyz, maybe if you loosen your memory timings. Try 2-2-2-8 or even 3-3-3-8 see if that helps.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

His hardware its fine , what people usually do are to install multiple software about monitoring hardware , and its possible to be a software issue . 

The CPU are fine .... look for Bios update  1023 will do fine .


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm using bios 1024 beta 

I don't have any monitoring software loaded but it COULD be some sort of software issue.

The memory timmings are completely normal 4 sticks of 256MB each 
mushkin ddr400 marketed and sold as 2-2-2-5 which in reality should be 2-2-2-6

now of course with 4 banks the timmings get a little looser and things become
2.5-2-2-6 as reported by CPU-Z and memtest86

with 4 banks I have to set the voltage to 2.8v because anything else is a little too low
for the mushkin "BH6" chips which like a little more voltage. ( and thats as high as the board will go without a voltage mod )

memtest86 confirms there are no issues with the memory settings or timmings.

I did have errors but that was because I needed to clean and reseat the memory.

I'm brain storming trying to figure it out.

I'm not the only one who can't run the program.

It's all over the internet about people not being able to run the program
they report crashes/lockups/spontanious reboots.

Lets face it GPU-Z doesn't work on every machine.

but W1zzard seems to have resolved most of their problems
no confirmation on the problem being solved for "everybody"
probably some people out there who still can't run it.

It's even possible that since I've just reported what BIOS I have 
it may help.

I still don't feel like it's a hardware issue because I've checked things over even down to the
memory modules themselves , and the CPU was stress tested to check for any emediate errors.

kiriakost seems to think my hardware is ok , so do I ...

but I have to remember his hardware and mine are NOT identical
and when you say you have the same video card , that still doesn't tell me you have the exact same motherboard/cpu/memory/powersupply ....

I do not wish to go through the ruthless ordeal of flashing the bios to a lower version 
just because a single program doesn't work.

This is an issue that may NEVER get resolved , because I realise programmers don't have time
to wrack their brains over their program not working for just one man.

Of course I could attempt to appeal to his ego by saying that it would look kind of lame
if he didn't fix it for my hardware because my hardware combination is a common one
and it would kind of make him look bad if he didn't

he offered to do a remote administration on my system to attempt to fix it.

I am trying to decide if I want to proceed with that.
I've performed remote adminstrations myself and understand the proceedure.

maybe he is already mentaly computing the fact that I'm using bios 1024 beta
and has formulated a solution.

-------------------
prepare for unorthodox emotions 

emotions emotions emotions lol

Yes I'm human.

I'm commanded by emmanuel christ to "love one another".

That was his command to us humans as he ascended into heaven from the mount of olives
and that is also where he will descend.

and so I still love you all with my heart, reguardless of what my brain thinks.

and right now my brain thinks you all love me very much.
because you are offering real help at this time.

If anyone wants to make fun of me for obediance to christ thats between them and their soul.
for me I fear only the creator of heaven and earth not what men may think of me or what they can do to me - and my resolve on that is stronger than ever because I'm a hebrew.

watching me a hebrew and kirakost a greek and W1zzard a german and you a brit all having
a conversation without killing eachother is a miracle ...

which should be explained that each one of us is actually a hebrew
unless you believe the lies of hitler.

end of emotional content.

--------

So at this point I'm going to take the offer W1zzard gave of a remote adminstration.

Today I'm going to be up to my eyeballs in helping others with computers I've sold them.

So it may not be today but soon.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry pal ,  after all your bubbles  about hebrew stuff , i will tell you something clearly ..

I hate  hebrews  and i love Palestinians   , now our gigantic love,  is set on the correct base . 

You did another silly comment about Christmas and pagan stuff , and i said what the hell .. 

But now you are a long way off ... bye


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy your hate.

Haters make me famous.


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 27, 2009)

Now for something actually usefull to the programer.

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	50
  BCP1:	C02E3000
  BCP2:	00000001
  BCP3:	81C288CF
  BCP4:	00000009
  OS Version:	6_0_6001
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022709-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Azkeyz\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-77859-0.sysdata.xml
  C:\Users\Azkeyz\AppData\Local\Temp\WERCA8.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409


----------



## Azkeyz (Feb 28, 2009)

I realise it could be a real chore for you to try a remote adminstration on my machine W1zzard
so I've posted the error I got last when I attempted to run GPU-Z latest build.

If I need to post more data about the errors just let me know.

a programer has a life outside of their programming work and so I don't expect a reply soon.


----------



## Azkeyz (Mar 2, 2009)

Thread closed for me , program has direct links to post bug reports , this thread was pointless.


Ok not pointless , seems a user wouldn't be able to use those links if the program wasn't working on their main computer and some people only have one computer.

so this thread would still be the correct route to take.

I still feel like the programmer will simply release an update and that this thread really doesn't help him.

all I can say to the programmer is I'm willing to post any error messages or dump files or anything else he may ask for.

I don't think a remote administration session would help if the program suddenly just crashed or the system spontaniously rebooted the computer , the session would get dissconnected.

I'll never understand why computers have to be such a pain in the arse 
all I wanted to do was chat , look up the weather , play video games.

GPU-Z is one of those things that gets you information about your hardware
that windows it's self just doesn't seem to provide , thats the shameful black mark on microsoft.

makes me wanna take a valium and call it a day lol


----------



## Azkeyz (Mar 15, 2009)

W1zzard I don't have ICQ AOL or MSN 

Can you recommend other methods.


----------

